# Picked up a Kreg R3



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I hit the "local" Rockler......(about 60 mi away) and got the Kreg R3 pockethole set. (with 25% off in store weekend special) Hopefuklly I'll be able to use it here shortly on the Cabinet I need to get working on.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Im glad someone else using pocket holes.
johnep


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

We picked up the kreg jig this past spring! It's great! Congrats!


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought about getting one but I think I'd use it too much.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

once the workshop gets cleaned.......... I can get my But in gear on that cabinet!!!


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> *once the workshop gets cleaned..........* I can get my But in gear on that cabinet!!!


Gee is there such a thing:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, poor choice of words..... get the stuff in the shop put away so it appears more clean, and so that I'll have room to work!!!


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

I made a computer desk using one one,it is easy and greast and fast


----------



## camelback123 (Sep 17, 2007)

on the other hand , can anyone tell me the best way to make drawers and doors,first project


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

camelback123 said:


> on the other hand , can anyone tell me the best way to make drawers and doors,first project


Well I don't think its a matter of whats the best rather than how " Couragous" you want to get and what joinery you think you can do for the first time.


----------



## Spyko (Nov 3, 2007)

*Doors And Drawers*

If you're looking for a "middle ground" between full-on mortise & tenon and simple slab doors I'd suggest simple tongue & groove with plywood panels. Assuming you have a router or tablesaw it's one of the easiest and best looking (my opinion) for a simple yet elegant door using solid stock for the rails and stiles. Aim at 1/3 the thickness of your stock for the width of the grooves/tenons. As you cut the grooves just keep reversing the lumber against the fence to keep the grooves centered. 
Have a look here:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/SkillsAndTechniques/SkillsAndTechniquesAllAbout.aspx?id=27776

I'd reccomend anyone building furniture or wanting to to subscribe to Fine Woodworking magazine. (or seek it out at your local library)

Good luck!


----------



## Toms94 (Oct 31, 2007)

I believe that there are lots of people using pocket hole joinery. Where I teach I have kids use biscuit joinery, pocket holes, dowels, as well as more traditional joinery techniques. They each have there place.


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> OK, poor choice of words..... get the stuff in the shop put away so it appears more clean, and so that I'll have room to work!!!


 It won't stay clean making pocketholes. They produce a lot of sawdust. I hook mine up to the shop vac.


----------

